# Dragon Blood Peacocks w/mbuna?



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Can they handle it? Tank is a 125g.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which mbuna? The ones in your sig?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to say the ones in my sig, but I can't see my sig on mobile view. Demasoni (all juvies), Acei, Labs, Albino Zebras, Taiwan Reefs.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Taiwan Reefs being Protomelas?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Taiwan Reefs being Protomelas?


I believe so... Haps I know, but they're doing fine and don't bother anyone. Male shows a little blue on his face at times, but they still have juvi coloration and stripes. Forgot my rusties (supposed to be) in the stocking list.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is the Taiwan Reef doing ok with the Mbuna? Mine are fairly tame. How many Dragons blood and of of what sex?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

The Taiwan Reef are fine. The pair have spawned at least twice, but the male eats half of the eggs and the female only holds the rest for a few days before she swallows them. It's a breeding group of Dragon Bloods I'm looking at. 1m:2f


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The female Taiwan Reef probably doesn't hold a) because of the tank mates are a bit too aggressive for her, and b) because there is only one female and they aren't a pairing fish.

The Dragon Bloods aren't pairing either, and it is a bit difficult to predict their behaviour due to them being hybrids. More often they are aggressive, and act like mbuna, in which case they will be fine.. but not always. A trio is also not a breeding group, it is a trio, and for most mbuna like behavioural fish you would want more females. Not saying it won't work, it might, but it isn't necessarily ideal either.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> The female Taiwan Reef probably doesn't hold a) because of the tank mates are a bit too aggressive for her, and b) because there is only one female and they aren't a pairing fish.
> 
> The Dragon Bloods aren't pairing either, and it is a bit difficult to predict their behaviour due to them being hybrids. More often they are aggressive, and act like mbuna, in which case they will be fine.. but not always. A trio is also not a breeding group, it is a trio, and for most mbuna like behavioural fish you would want more females. Not saying it won't work, it might, but it isn't necessarily ideal either.


There were originally 6 Taiwan Reefs... the other 4 didn't make it through quarantine.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

I had 2 mixed with 2 yellow labs and 2 demasonis.. the dragonblood killed the other but is fine with the other 4.. no problems with it at all.. its my yellow lab thats acting like a psycho


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

If the guy ever emails me back, I'm gonna give it a try. My tank is pretty heavily stocked, and aggression is not an issue with the Dems being so small. They only go at it with each other, and not very often.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

car0linab0y said:


> If the guy ever emails me back, I'm gonna give it a try. My tank is pretty heavily stocked, and aggression is not an issue with the Dems being so small. They only go at it with each other, and not very often.


Were you looking to order a male and a few females?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

No, there's a guy who lives about 30 minutes from me who's selling off stock.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

car0linab0y said:


> No, there's a guy who lives about 30 minutes from me who's selling off stock.


What were you looking at getting exactly? I would be hesitant to get more than one male but you can try it and see what happens.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

1m:2f.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

car0linab0y said:


> 1m:2f.


I would probably try and get another female if possible.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> car0linab0y said:
> 
> 
> > 1m:2f.
> ...


Yeah, I asked him earlier if he had more females. No response as of yet. Our schedules haven't been matching up, so they might even be gone before I get the chance to pick them up.


----------

